# Your dogs on another person's land?



## southern_pride (Feb 13, 2010)

Settle this discussion.
Your hog hunting a block of woods that you have permission to hunt. Your dogs go across the landline to someone else's land that you don't have permission from.

You can't get in touch with the landowner, or you can't get permission from them.

Can you legally go onto his land to retrieve your dogs. Not a hog, but your dogs.
 I know the anser is no, but does any one know the actual statute that prohibits it?


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know but I would be gettin my dogs!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 13, 2010)

I would get my dogs. I wouldn't take a gun with me.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 13, 2010)

*Right or wrong getting my dogs*



Melvin4730 said:


> I would get my dogs. I wouldn't take a gun with me.



x2 for me


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 13, 2010)

The statute that covers it is the Tresspassing law.  Look specifically at section 2.  Even though you are just recovering your dog, it is considered "hunting".  Since you are on the property doing something illegal, which is hunting without permission, then you can be charged with Criminal Tresspass.

http://law.onecle.com/georgia/16/16-7-21.html


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 13, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> The statute that covers it is the Tresspassing law.  Look specifically at section 2.  Even though you are just recovering your dog, it is considered "hunting".  Since you are on the property doing something illegal, which is hunting without permission, then you can be charged with Criminal Tresspass.
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/georgia/16/16-7-21.html



Oh well then fine me...Feel my responsibility lie with recovery of my dogs...and do that with as minimal footprint as possible while on the land...if the landowner still seeks retribution then do what he must...I will tack responsibitly for  my actions.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 14, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Oh well then fine me...Feel my responsibility lie with recovery of my dogs...and do that with as minimal footprint as possible while on the land...if the landowner still seeks retribution then do what he must...I will tack responsibitly for  my actions.




I completely understand and I, for one, would have no problem with you getting your dogs as long as you let me know.  If I am not home, I would be fine with you leaving me a note with your name and number.

I realize that most of you could slip in and get out without me even knowing, but the point is if I catch you on my land without permission or even an attempt to let me know, then I will probably press charges.

Plus, it is a personal integrity issue.


----------



## Trapper71 (Feb 14, 2010)

*dog retreival*

pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.


----------



## southern_pride (Feb 14, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> I don't know but I would be gettin my dogs!





Melvin4730 said:


> I would get my dogs. I wouldn't take a gun with me.





curdogsforhogs said:


> x2 for me



X3 for me too. But I would attempt to get permission.



HandgunHTR said:


> The statute that covers it is the Tresspassing law.  Look specifically at section 2.  Even though you are just recovering your dog, it is considered "hunting".  Since you are on the property doing something illegal, which is hunting without permission, then you can be charged with Criminal Tresspass.
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/georgia/16/16-7-21.html



Thanks! That's what I was looking for.



curdogsforhogs said:


> Oh well then fine me...Feel my responsibility lie with recovery of my dogs...and do that with as minimal footprint as possible while on the land...if the landowner still seeks retribution then do what he must...I will tack responsibitly for  my actions.



My thoughts also. 



Trapper71 said:


> pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.



Can you eloborate? 
I can see both sides of the argument.
As a dog owner, I would get my dog.
As a land owner, if someone contacted me or attemtpted to contact me, there would be no problems with them getting there dogs.
Now if they were hunting, thats a completely different ball game, wether the dogs can read or not.
   There's been a big stink down here for several years with deer doggers about the same thing. I have a friend that had to go to court because his dog went on some one else's posted property. He said his dog can't read a sign. They judge said, either teach him to read,  keep him on a leash, or keep him off someone else's land, and while you are at it, pay this fine .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2010)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> X3 for me too. But I would attempt to get permission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







If your dogs get on my property, don`t take the time to find me. Just go get em. All I ask is that you leave nothin` but your tracks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2010)

Trapper71 said:


> pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.



What person and what sort of consequences?


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Trapper71 said:


> pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.



THe dogs dont have to read signs, the man who turns them loose does , he is responsible for whatever they do, and for getting permission to have them where they are or may go. The only consequences will come from the one being prosecuted if the owner chooses to do so.


----------



## Trapper71 (Feb 14, 2010)

I wasnt trying to start a fude just stateing fax try the rite one for retrieving his or her dog and see that judge nor jurry would be able to keep these type people off of the person trying to have them prosecuted.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If your dogs get on my property, don`t take the time to find me. Just go get em. All I ask is that you leave nothin` but your tracks.



10-4...same here......I could be out of town or something....by the time you did get in touch with me they could be long gone.....so go get em!


----------



## MULE (Feb 14, 2010)

I know this was asked because it was a hog hunting question, but it really should have been posted in the dog discussion. Hounds probably cross more property lines than any others due to their range. 

Either way, if you go about all the right ways of doing it and asking permission and the land owner doesn't allow you to go get your dog. Call the sheriff's office in the county your hunting in. They'll send a deputy out and he'll ask the landowner. Works every time, or it has for me the two times I've done it.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 14, 2010)

There is really no win here.  I would sincerely hope that we could get on the property, retrieve the dogs, and only leave foot prints.  Dogs have caught a 300# boar that they chased on the other uninvited property.  They are not going to turn loose until it is dead.  If you ask them to you are going against their training.  For your dogs safety and yours, since you are pulling them off one at a time, it would be better to kill or harvest the animal.  You have set yourself up for this by not asking prior to your hunt for permission for anywhere your dogs may be.  Pay the fine if it comes to that and make your apologies to the landowner and make sure it is  sincere.  It may even be nice to offer the harvested animal to the landowner once you have it processed after all it is really only harvested if you take it with you.  All of these are consequences that you as a hunter have created for yourself by training your dogs and perusing your lifestyle.  This is what gives doggers of all types a bad name and if you do something positive for everyone involved in the circumstance you may actually change the opinion of someone of you and your sport.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 14, 2010)

MULE said:


> Call the sheriff's office in the county your hunting in. They'll send a deputy out and he'll ask the landowner. Works every time, or it has for me the two times I've done it.



That is basically what your responsibility as a hunter is for retrieving a wounded animal as well as the lawful way GA game laws are written if I am correct.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If your dogs get on my property, don`t take the time to find me. Just go get em. All I ask is that you leave nothin` but your tracks.





One more thing, if they have the hog caught, or are in the process, feel free to go ahead and get the hog and take it with you. If it`s a gilt, bring me back a ham, if you`re so inclined.


----------



## MULE (Feb 14, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> That is basically what your responsibility as a hunter is for retrieving a wounded animal as well as the lawful way GA game laws are written if I am correct.


I agree, but what I'm talking about is when you knock on the property owners door asking them for permission and they say "NO". That's when the sheriff comes in handy.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If your dogs get on my property, don`t take the time to find me. Just go get em. All I ask is that you leave nothin` but your tracks.



x2.....


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 14, 2010)

In the stste of sc you can contact a game warden and then legally go retreive your dogs but nothing more(no game)and you cannot carry any hunting tools with you(guns,bows whatever) go straight in get your dogs and straight out. Ive had to do this in the past because of not knowing whos land it was or they lived far off it only took a seconed to make a phone call and save alot of heartach but i will get my dogs and do it as respectfully as i can no matter who likes it but if its a prob then i will find somewhere else to hunt dont want any trouble and its hard to enjoy yourself if your worring but most people will let you get your dogs if you ask them even if they dont like it


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 14, 2010)

I asked a game warden what they law was.Not good old boy law.He told me you can go get your dogs but you can not take/get the hog.He also said that you were allowed to do this once and couldn't use it as an excuse to continue to be in the wrong place.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One more thing, if they have the hog caught, or are in the process, feel free to go ahead and get the hog and take it with you. If it`s a gilt, bring me back a ham, if you`re so inclined.



I agree with that.  

I would like the folks to tell me what is going on first and I would have no problem with them getting their dogs or thei rgame if it crossed my line.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2010)

Ihunt said:


> I asked a game warden what they law was.Not good old boy law.He told me you can go get your dogs but you can not take/get the hog.He also said that you were allowed to do this once and couldn't use it as an excuse to continue to be in the wrong place.



You need to get that game warden to explain how it can be OK the first time but not OK the second time.  I would also like to know who keeps track of the number of times.


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Feb 14, 2010)

look on the bright side its not like selling dope. If I here my dogs bayed up i'm going to them sorry but thats a fact.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2010)

I have asked this question,to both DNR and local Sheriff's department,I have 2 answers from DNR and 3 from the Sheriff's office....Of the 5,answers 3 state if you have no permission you are trespassing,the other answers were" I don't know"....Here is my solution if I was a land owner:

Contact me before the season,I will give you written permission , contact me the night of your hunt you will be given permission to recover your dogs ( and the hog if it is bayed),don't contact me or make any attempt and your going to jail....I would even except the note with name and number...

I mean it is my property and under the law I can tell you no and you cannot do anything about it,but treat me with respect and I will do the same....


----------



## rospaw (Feb 14, 2010)

well put! 





Nicodemus said:


> One more thing, if they have the hog caught, or are in the process, feel free to go ahead and get the hog and take it with you. If it`s a gilt, bring me back a ham, if you`re so inclined.


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 14, 2010)

I have Hog Doggers in my area that have a Blatant disregard for Property Lines. They run all over my property without the slightest regard for where they are. I see their tracks, (4 Wheeler, Dogs and Hog) all the time. Sometimes a couple of times a month, usually omn the weekends and always late at night. Never even had any of them try to contact me, even though my Name and phone number are on a 4' x 8' sign right at the front gate. 

IF, I ever catch them, they will be prosecuted to the Fullest extent of the law.
Bone


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 14, 2010)

Come on guys....I mean I can understand if folks were comin on your land and messing up crops/stealing/mud riding and just carrying on....but if you "catch" a fellow hunter on your land only tryin to retrieve his dogs and FULLY prosecute him JUST for being on your land without notice on permission i think thats too harsh for a first time offender...now if you catch the same guy 7 times on your land then yea its time to take some action.


----------



## creekside24 (Feb 14, 2010)

Trapper71 said:


> pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.



I know some land owners that will treat those tresspassers retreiving their dogs without permission with the same respect.  The man with the dog ain't always the bad boy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> What person and what sort of consequences?



as if you have to ask what consequences.  

I am of the contact me and I will go with you probably.  If it happens repeatedly then I will have to think about it.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 14, 2010)

Trapper71 said:


> pressing charges on the rite person for trying to retreive his dogs would have some huge consequences. You would be alot better off just to help a person get his dogs than to even think of pressing charges dogs cant read posted signs.



Whiskey Creek Plantation.  Isn't that the one with the high fence around it?  It doesn't seem you would have any problems with your dogs getting on other properties, or with other hunters' dogs getting on yours.  

I don't know how long you have been in Taylor County.  Evidently not long enough to learn about "huge consequences" when you go messing about some people's property.

When I see that "dogs can't read posted signs" line, the big, bright red TRESPASSER light flashes on.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 14, 2010)

HOGGDOGS said:


> look on the bright side its not like selling dope. If I here my dogs bayed up i'm going to them sorry but thats a fact.



Another admitted trespasser here.


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 14, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Whiskey Creek Plantation.  Isn't that the one with the high fence around it?  It doesn't seem you would have any problems with your dogs getting on other properties, or with other hunters' dogs getting on yours.
> 
> I don't know how long you have been in Taylor County.  Evidently not long enough to learn about "huge consequences" when you go messing about some people's property.
> 
> When I see that "dogs can't read posted signs" line, the big, bright red TRESPASSER light flashes on.



In other words, what we mean as hog doggers is that the dogs are only doing their job. Baying, tracking, catching  a ferrel hog. WE know dogs cant literally read "posted" signs. If the wild hog crosses onto your land its not our fault or the dogs fault. Its the hogs fault. The dogs dont have a cutoff switch or sensor telling us when it cross onto Joe Blows or John Does land and allowing us to stop the dogs in their tracks. SO all im getting at is, dont shoot the dogs because they've done nothing wrong, all they know is they want that stank'n hog. If any of you are one of those guys that sits on the back porch with a shot gun "just wishing" someone would step one pinky toe on their land then I feel very sorry for you. Im mean that too.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have already cleaned this up a bit.  I will shut it down if it degrades into dog shooting and plain uncivil comments.  Just an FYI.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 14, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> In other words, what we mean as hog doggers is that the dogs are only doing their job.



"In other words,"  no matter what the excuse, you are a trespasser.   Most of you probably know you are going to wind up on land you don't have permission to be on just about every time you put your dogs out.  If you were caught each time this happened, you would be what the law calls a "habitual offender."

There is a simple remedy:  If you can't make sure your dogs do not go on land you don't have permission to go on, then keep them in the pen.  If you can't do that, then you need to find another sport.

By the way, if your dog crosses onto my land, it is absolutely your fault.  

dawg2, in all these discussions I don't think I have ever said anything about shooting someone's dog.  The only way I would do that is if they were chasing livestock or threatening my family.  I am not a "dog shooter."

I just want people and their dogs to stop finding excuses to trespass on my property.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 14, 2010)

Red most landowners dont mind if you go get a dog around here since the hogs are not wanted they dont do like you do whine about the hogs and then whine about the dogs that are tryn to help the problem.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Feb 15, 2010)

............all a man can do is go get his dog,respect and understanding from both partys is a must but im not going to wait for permission and i dont carry a dang pen and paper to leave a note...leave it like you found it works most of the time


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> as if you have to ask what consequences.


If the smily is representative of the sort of consequences suggested, it should be noted that that sort of thing has put many a foolish man in a pine box.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I am of the contact me and I will go with you probably.  If it happens repeatedly then I will have to think about it.



Me too.


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 15, 2010)

When my  dogs go onto someone elses property I convert to thinking like an indian.  By the same token I don't knowingly put out on someone elses property.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 15, 2010)

disclosure:: i am not a dogger, of any type. i am a SMALL land owner! and the guy who started this thread is nothing but a 

i think the dogger's (deer/hog/rabbit/others) should be able to enjoy their activity as long as they stay within the law. they have my 100% support (KEEP READING), until laws are violated. heck, i think it looks like fun, and would even like to try it... but that's another story.

NO HUNTER, dogger or otherwise, wants someone to tell them how to hunt. When you try to "tell them",  it usually gets heated fast, lots of profanity and various physical confrontations and such. everyone understands this.

from the landowners perspective. NO LANDOWNER WANTS SOMEONE ELSE TO DETERMINE HOW THEIR LAND WILL BE USED!! see the similarity between dog owners and land owners. it seems dog owners want to forget how they feel when pressured / forced to act a certain way, but want to tell landowners... i decide how to use your land.

i know what i am saying will instantly fall on deaf ears on both sides, but here you go...

GET PERMISSION BEFORE YOU RUN. if you cant get it, don't release your NON-READING dogs near a property line. MAYBE if you invite the landowner to go with you, he may give you permission, to retrieve only. but wouldnt that be enough? (unless its redlevel ....smile red!!! trying to break the mood). AND MAYBE if you do get the landowner talking, and take him out YOU MAY WIN A CONVERT TO THE DOG CAUSE!!! wouldn't that be a good thing!

have the land owners number ready, BEFORE THE SEASON AND USE IT THEN, not after you have violated his rights!!!! there are 1 million examples i could post about people violation rights and anyone in this discussion not being happy... me, i am pressing charges... and if i am there when it happens, i am defending my rigths the same way i would in my house.

none of us, land or dog owner would want someone coming into our house, take a beer from the fridge and sitting down to watch the olympics without pemission. even if they "throw" the poodle in first! house or land, what makes you have a different opinion when the land/home owner is someone else, not you?

if you property is big enough, stay to as far away from boundaries where you don't have permission as you can. this will provide a cushion. GET PERMISSION BEFORE YOU RUN'EM. if the property is TOO small to run and stay away from boundaries, don't run.

once you make the exception in you mind that is it ok to trespass, think about what you will tell your kids. "IT'S OK TO <illegal action here> IF YOU DON'T GET CAUGHT, MR. MADOFF!"

IT'S OK TO TRESPASS IF YOU DON'T GET CAUGHT! (not just doggers, think about someone sneaking on to your lease, or your house, and what you would do if you caught them! they would be happy if you just had them arrested... right? )

and the threats, like the one guy made about consequences, well, that will stiffen the resolve of folks NOT GIVING PERMISSION. think about this, *AND FORGET DOGGING FOR A FEW MINUTES*. so many land owners don't permit hunting because they have come across this kind of bad apple before. just someone disrespectful of their land and their rights. how many places do you know now with no hunting at all, just because maybe someone ticked off the old farmer/owner by doing something really stupid!!!

and i like what one of the other guys posted.. about the judge, teach you dog to read or don't run 'um!  that is funny right there! i don't care who you are!

if your gonna run dogs, maybe onto my land, because they are too stupid to read, goto the county courthouse, or online, find my name/address, the back into my phone number, call, and ask for my permission or maybe invite me along! you will may get a yes.

if you go without permission, i am pressing charges.

oh.. OK DAWG!!! NOW I HAVE HAD MY SAY, LOCK THIS DANG THREAD DOWN!!! EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG!


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 15, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> NO HUNTER, dogger or otherwise, wants someone to tell them how to hunt. When you try to "tell them",  it usually gets heated fast, lots of profanity and various physical confrontations and such. everyone understands this.
> 
> from the landowners perspective. NO LANDOWNER WANTS SOMEONE ELSE TO DETERMINE HOW THEIR LAND WILL BE USED!! see the similarity between dog owners and land owners. it seems dog owners want to forget how they feel when pressured / forced to act a certain way, but want to tell landowners... i decide how to use your land.




Right on and simply put.  Only thinking about themselves.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 15, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> ............all a man can do is go get his dog,respect and understanding from both partys is a must but im not going to wait for permission and i dont carry a dang pen and paper to leave a note...leave it like you found it works most of the time





alpha1 said:


> When my  dogs go onto someone elses property I convert to thinking like an indian.  By the same token I don't knowingly put out on someone elses property.



Two more admitted lawbreakers. 

catch-n-tie, "all a man can do" is leave his dogs in the box if he can't control them.  Control them means keep them off property that he doesn't have permission to be on.  Your concept of "respect and understanding" is different from mine.  If you had any respect for private property, then you would keep your dogs on property you have permission to hunt.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 15, 2010)

Please accept my sincere apologies for writing an unacceptable comment to everyone in this thread.  I have deleted both of the comments that I made.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 15, 2010)

I think hogs know where the boundary lines are. That's where they always seem to head when you jump them   The woods I hunt are thousands of acres. It's about 1 1/2 miles deep x 6-7 miles wide and buts up to miles  of state owned preserve. It's pretty much a guarantee that if you don't catch them where you jump them that you will run them to and catch them in the state property if they finally get them stopped. The private land owners around here usually don't have a problem with you going in and getting your dogs back.


----------



## southern_pride (Feb 15, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> disclosure:: i am not a dogger, of any type. i am a SMALL land owner! and the guy who started this thread is nothing but a
> 
> i think the dogger's (deer/hog/rabbit/others) should be able to enjoy their activity as long as they stay within the law. they have my 100% support (KEEP READING), until laws are violated. heck, i think it looks like fun, and would even like to try it... but that's another story.
> 
> ...



I've been alot of things, a dogger, and a land owner are also 2, but never a . I asked this question because it came up between me and a friend of mine. I definately didn't intend to get things riled up. Look at my previous posts on various other topics. Normally, you'll find me trying to help someone out on the gun dogs section. I very rarely start a topic. NEVER have I EVER tried to start an argument, and I never will. I got the info I needed(thx handgunhtr), and it settled our discussion.
   Everyone else needs to look at the laws too, to try and keep themselves out of hot water.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 18, 2010)

The only state in the union that has the Right to Retrieve law is VA. The GA Federation of Coonhunters is trying to get it passed in GA.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 18, 2010)

*clarification*

Just for clarification, here are some common definitions for a poacher, since the thread title refers to a dog on "another person's land."  


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/poacher
poach·er 
n.
1. One who hunts or fishes illegally on the property of another.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/poacher
Main Entry: 1poach·er 
Pronunciation: \ËˆpÅ�-chÉ™r\
Function: noun
Etymology: 2poach
Date: 1614
1 : one that trespasses or steals
2 : one who kills or takes wild animals (as game or fish) illegally

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/poacher
poachâ‹…er1â€‚â€‚[poh-cher]  
–noun
1.	a person who trespasses on private property, esp. to catch fish or game illegally.

I believe these definitions are relevant to this thread, since so many people have expressed such a willingness to break the law.  At least two or three times a month there is a thread on one of the hunting forums either directly or indirectly addressing hunting "ethics."  I guess the ongoing horse shooter thread in the deer forum is a good example.   I think this thread also fits the criteria as an "ethics" thread.

Respect for private property should head the list of any responsible hunter's concept of ethics.  It seems to be far down the list, though, among hog doggers.

I have a suggestion for a name for the bill the Coonhunters Federation is proposing:  "The Legalized Trespassing and Poachers' Bill."


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

make it simple fer em Red...


----------



## raceman62race (Feb 18, 2010)

As a land owner and a hunter, I'm in agreement with what Georgia Home said. Here is an indecent that happened a few years back. An acquaintance of mine had issues with coon hunters being on his property unwanted. He put out several warning signs to no avail. He contacted the local animal control and was able to get an agent's cell number that lived near by. One night he heard the coon dogs on the back side of his land. He picked up the phone and called animal control and said there were unwanted dogs on his property. A few minutes later, animal control arrived and they walked to the back side of his property to find 2 coon dogs with a treed coon. Animal control confiscated the dogs. The next day he had someone knocking on his door asking if he had seen 2 coon dogs. He said he seen 2 riding away in the back of the county animal control truck. They had to get their dogs back through the county animal control. I don't know for sure but I think there is a fine involved if animal control picks up an unwanted animal. He hasn't had any issues with coon hunters since


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

easy fellers !!!! Lets just all get along! Why are we fighting ????brother against brother!


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

hevishot said:


> werent talkin to you, cuz...relax.



I still love ya cuz..... Even tho you want to make fun of ppl!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2010)

Gentlemen, I have cleaned up the pointed accusations, the abbreviated profanity, and the TAC. We are gettin` tired of this, so unless ya`ll want to find somewhere else to play , settle down.

Consider this an official warnin`. There won`t be any more.


----------



## southern_pride (Feb 19, 2010)

Nic and everyone else.
I'm sorry a post I started has degraded to this. I asked a simple question, and got an answer. As far as I'm concerned, the post can be locked, deleted ot whatever you see fit.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 19, 2010)

I would like to apologize as well for the comment that I made about the missed keystroke that someone was making fun of, and what I made it out to be in jest that got my comment and theirs deleted.  If I keep it up I will have to bring Nic a guilt ham for my trespasses. And last but not least southerpridepitbulls for muddying up his place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

All is well.


----------

